# Bass shaker



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a Aura AST-2B-4 Pro Bass Shaker Tactile Transducer, from Parts Express that I plan to run off a Dayton Audio SA240-B 240W Subwoofer Amplifier. This amp does not have the LFE inputs. Would I run into any problems if I use a "Y" cable, one end going to powered subwoofer and other end going to plate amp, and then I would need to "Y" that again to provide the two inputs to the plate amp. The Bass Shaker is 4 ohms...
Would there be a problem with the impedance load on the AVR? Using a Denon 4311 with 2 sub outs and also using 2 powered subs...


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Electrically, your bass shaker is just another speaker. You've given it a dedicated amp, and I bet the line level inputs on the SA240 will work just fine with an LFE output form your AVR, as long as the internal filter frequency is set to the maximum. I use Y-cables for just this purpose, albeit for two subs, but electrically it's identical. 

Keep in mind that we're working at line level, not speaker level. Voltages are 0.5-2V max., and input impedence is in the 10KOhm range, so doubling the load (Y-cable) doesn't drag down the input voltage like a second pair of speakers might. 

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

That is what I thought but I justed wanted to make sure ...thanks


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

fbov said:


> Keep in mind that we're working at line level, not speaker level. Voltages are 0.5-2V max., and input impedence is in the 10KOhm range, so doubling the load (Y-cable) doesn't drag down the input voltage like a second pair of speakers might.
> 
> Have fun,
> Frank


It can make a difference. I am driving Quad Hsu ULS-15s from one sub output of my 4311 via a collection of Y connectors and I have to run the Hsu level controls up a bit further with all 4 connected. (The second sub out drives an older Velodyne.)


----------

